
US woman used Bitcoin to move cash to Islamic State, police say - jacobr
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-42362478
======
zerostar07
yes we need a few more stories like this, or else the ban will be too blatant

(btw i m sure some woman used USD to move cash to ISIS, but it was never news)

~~~
pmorici
Says right in the article that they also caught her trying to sneak $9,500 USD
in cash out of the country on her person. This is a non-story not sure why it
was even worth reporting. Perhaps it was notable because it is one of the few
instances where someone actually used a crypto currency to send money to
alleged terrorists as opposed to the thousands of known cases where they used
EUR or USD.

She probably had to fly the cash to them because her BTC transaction was stuck
in the mempool.

~~~
_red
Do you remember this story:

[https://www.nytimes.com/2014/10/12/world/investigation-
into-...](https://www.nytimes.com/2014/10/12/world/investigation-into-missing-
iraqi-cash-ended-in-lebanon-bunker.html)

US Gov sent $14B in cash, on pallets, shrink wrapped. All went
missing...whoops. Nothing was done, nobody cared.

~~~
redblacktree
I do remember that. I did care. Unfortunately, I wasn't able to do anything
about it.

------
SurrealSoul
This is more of a fault of the citizen than a fault of the currency.

A US woman could of used paypal to move cash to Islamic State and it wouldn't
be nearly as buzzy, but since it's bitcoin it's easy to scapegoat

~~~
aviv
If anything will be done by the US government to try and serve a deadly blow
to cryptocurrencies, it will be them using a terror attack "funded by Bitcoin"
as pretext to raid a large US exchanger and seize assets. There is a greater
than zero chance this is something we will see play out in the next 24 months.

------
jesusthatsgreat
It's a shame the transaction and subsequent flow of money can't be traced on a
tamper-proof decentralized public ledger the way it could be with cash...

------
infodroid
dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15930073](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15930073)

------
jacknews
propaganda There again, I find the BBC journalists themselves try to do a good
job, against sometimes quite obvious manipulations from above. The headline
here is of course blatant propaganda or at best "click bait", but the content
is perhaps attempting subterfuge?

